# Social Center Squat



## UrbanNokizaru (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey, I'm really inspired by the squats in Europe that are cafes, show venues, libraries, and provide all kinds of cool services. I'm wondering if anyone has any kind of experience with that in North America or even in Europe to let me know how those things go, how long they last, how people start them up and all that.
Thinking of starting one but it probably won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (May 17, 2011)

i can say that its a difficult process in the states. ive tried and never succeded. although i had a squat in honolulu and we had a couple shows before we had to leave.


----------



## christianarchy (May 18, 2011)

I totally know how you feel, but buying an abando for a few bucks is probably easier and more sustainable.

source: helping start a social center.


----------



## bicycle (Jun 25, 2011)

In Netherlands it was always pretty easy. 
Squats were just squats and you could officialy live in them , have water and electricity to your name. But you cant sell things. So if you want to do a bar you cannot sell alcohol for example. So this is done more sneaky.
Doing theme evenings, having a kitchen or things like that is no problem at all.
Why wouldnt it be possible to organise a weekly movie evening in a squat in the states? if the movies for example are copyright free movies, even if someone would control it, it still would be legal, right?


----------

